# Audi Duo Brings Progress and Innovation to Two Wheels with Launch of Duo Hardwood Bicycles



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Audi of America today announced that it has teamed up exclusively with Renovo Hardwood Bicycles, the only all-hardwood bike manufacturer in the world, to create the duo – an Audi-inspired bicycle collection that embodies the best of both worlds: luxury and performance. An evolution of the ongoing Audi commitment to progressive ideas, the duo serves as both a work of art and a mode of transportation that blends beauty and craftsmanship with performance and technology.

* Full Story *


----------



## yakko TDI (Jul 17, 2008)

These are so awesome. I want one of each.


----------



## acuraudi (Oct 13, 2008)

I really thought this was a wacky April Fool's joke...my first thought was...you're showing a wooden bicycle as a symbol of innovation? Don't get me wrong, I have great respect for the craft, and I'd have one if I were a bojillionaire, just seems a little OT, no?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

I'd been waiting to see what the Duo would be. It was a surprising choice.


----------

